Ask HN: What will happen when her majesty Queen Elizabeth II passes away? - zerocrat
======
DrScump
Prince Charles gets the corner office and the better parking space.

------
tobylane
The Monarch is dead, long live the Monarch.

He is not as popular. The 'black spider' (handwriting) letters were thought to
be lobbying on his part but largely turned out to not be lobbying, just
interest in lesser-favoured options. We might be better off if he passed it to
William straight away, but I don't think that him being like he is now will
cause any republican surge.

------
pavornyoh
The Prince of Wales will be crowned within 3 months as king. And this other
article should help you also -[http://www.businessinsider.com/what-happens-
when-queen-eliza...](http://www.businessinsider.com/what-happens-when-queen-
elizabeth-ii-dies-2015-3?r=UK&IR=T)

------
msh
Seems pretty off topic for HN...

------
dreamdu5t
Who cares? I cannot comprehend why people pay so much attention to these
losers. We have to stop society to mourn their death? Fucking insulting.

The Kardashians are more interesting...

~~~
mkaziz
They are well respected and loved by a large segment of the British
population, and a decent amount of people within and within the British
Commonwealth. There's no reason to disrespect the views of those people.

